# what should i do with my horse?



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok so many of you know twitch my little rescue horse we think he is a saddlebred or saddlebred mix he is about 2 years old and i plan on starting riding late next year i want to show him as a grade horse later but i have no idea what to do with him! i have always done speed events and all i'm told twitch was gaited i have yet to see him gait other than walk trot and canter i have not ridden him yet ether i want to do something that will take advantage of his speed but also use his graceful laid back personality i'm a bit worried his legs will be too long for cutting barrels or weaving poles

what do you think? 
if he was yours what kind of showing would you do with him? 
what do you think he will be good at?
what are some features that tell you he will be good at your choice?









(NOTE:i know he is still skinny i've only had him 3 1/2 months he will get built up in time the string tests (both that i've tried ) put him at 16-17hh i honestly don't think he will get that big he is 14.2 now)


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's looking so much better than he was. 

Maybe start him off slow in a few western w/t classes when you get him under saddle next year.

Spring next year you can try for in-hand stuff, showmanship and in-hand trail to get him use to going to the show grounds.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

Drifting said:


> He's looking so much better than he was.
> 
> Maybe start him off slow in a few western w/t classes when you get him under saddle next year.
> 
> Spring next year you can try for in-hand stuff, showmanship and in-hand trail to get him use to going to the show grounds.



w/t? and thanks he is 1,000% better i already have him doing light excersize to build up muscle and the vet is happy i hope to start him about next november/december 1-2 times a week under saddle once he is strong


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

w/t is walk-trot classes. see how he acts under saddle in the ring, which will probably be spring 2015 unless you find any winter shows. But you could take him next year and show in-hand at some open shows


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ahh ok and probably will be that spring before i start showing him i want him well under saddle before i go to shows he is really laid back though i don't think he is gonna be a problem i set things on his back all the time and even tarps and scarry things he accepts he will hide behind me if he is really scared but hasn't spooked or ran off once yet from anything 


as for hand trail he would probably be really good at that he will go anywhere with me and has learned back up really well and were still working on moveing away from gates but he will get there i might try hand trail and i'm thinking maby some halter showing think he would be good at that?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

any other suggestions ideas or plans?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

what about jumping? im leary of it with his toothpick legs but he free jumps in the pasture on his own his nicname is bambi cause of how he jumps he looks like a deer


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Honestly, there is no telling what he'll be good at until he gets more weight and you get him in training. Then you will get a feel for what he's capable of and you can go from there. Once the basics are down solidly, start introducing him to all sorts of disciplines or activities and one may really stick out. You likely won't want to run speed events or do any jumping for a few more years, as it can damage still growing bones and joints. I wouldn't base anything on his current condition or age - he's still growing and he'll be going through gangly, awkward phases interspersed with nicer, more balanced ones for at least another year or two.

If you wish to show before he's riding, I'd focus on showmanship. Showmanship is judged on how well you and your horse are presented, and how well you show an in-hand pattern. You can absolutely do halter classes, but he is a long way from being fit for a halter show. Halter is judged soley on the horse's confirmation per individual breed standard - essentially, looking for the best representation of the Saddlebred breed in looks, build, and body condition, including appropriate muscling. In-hand trail classes are great, but the majority of shows only offer it for yearlings; most assume you'll be showing in riding classes as a 2 or 3 year old. Regardless, you can still teach your horse to handle those in-hand trail maneuvers.

Good luck! He's coming right along.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the sugestions


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think maybe your feed regimen needs changed. I would expect after 3.5 months he would be at normal weight and look healthier.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i didnt slam weight on them the vet didnt want them to founder he gets quite a bit of feed each day he gets fed four times a day each feeding he gets 6quarts omalean 400 6quarts alfalfa pellets 1 cup rice bran 1/4a cup soy oil and 24/7 acess to hay and water he gets this 4 times a day now but we built up to it also just wormed them i have a update forum where you can see his and rogues progress


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You're feeding program does not sound right that is way more feed than a horse should get so something isn't adding up don't take offense I just think he doesn't look right for three and half months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thats what he is being fed and the vet keeps saying there looking good she has seen them many times so i didnt think anything was wrong what do you think can vause his slow progress hes been wormed and fed well and eats all of his food and he is still growing like a weed but getting taller not wider i will be glad to bring anything up to my vet and talk to her about it


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> You're feeding program does not sound right that is way more feed than a horse should get so something isn't adding up don't take offense I just think he doesn't look right for three and half months
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Churumbeque I think you should take a look at the OP's thread in the journals section of the forum. There you will be able to take a much broader look at the progress of both these rescues, and see what care they have had.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

darkiss4428 said:


> i didnt slam weight on them the vet didnt want them to founder he gets quite a bit of feed each day he gets fed four times a day each feeding he gets 6quarts omalean 400 6quarts alfalfa pellets 1 cup rice bran 1/4a cup soy oil and 24/7 acess to hay and water he gets this 4 times a day now but we built up to it also just wormed them i have a update forum where you can see his and rogues progress


 This just does not make sense.
6 qts of grain 4 times a day is probably 50 pounds of grain a day
then 50 pound of alfalfa pellets a day, I am sorry but your horse would be dead with you feeding it that much. Please look over your post as it really does not make any sense and I have re read it several times.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

a quart is about a pound and a half.... think a average single scoop here is 3quarts

i have one like the one below he gets two scoops four times a day


Little Giant 3 Qt. Feed Scoop - Mills Fleet Farm


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

darkiss4428 said:


> a quart is about a pound and a half.... think a average single scoop here is 3quarts
> 
> i have one like the one below he gets two scoops four times a day
> This one is getting six scoops four times a day so your calculations it's still getting 35 pounds of grain day which just doesn't make sense I horse couldn't eat that much and especially one that small
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_ so by your calculations it still getting 35 pounds of grain and pallets a day which is not even in the realm of normal I don't even think a horse that small could eat that much and if it did it be dead


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree; I can't really get a sense of what he'd be good at until he puts some more muscle on. If he jumps like a deer, coupled with what conformation I can see currently, I really don't think Jumping is the direction to be taking him.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have followed his progress and although he looks a lot better than he did he still looks like an underweight yearling rather than a 2 year old
Given his awful history prior to you getting him I wouldn't even be planning doing much with him at present - he could likely benefit from another year of maturing and improving his bone density before you get on him - I'd be looking at 2015 rather than 2014.
He will change shape a lot between now and then and that will decide better what his future is going to be under saddle


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

you know what dont worry about posting! i feed my horse plenty they have made good progress for those who cant read! I AM NOT PLANNING ON SHOWING HIM UNTILL SPRING OF 2015 IN HAND NOT IN SADDLE! THIS IS NOT A FORUM ABOUT FEED MY VET IS WORKING WITB ME TO GIVE THEM THE CARE THEY NEED


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

for those who want to post about the topic are welcome but stick to the forum topic


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

darkiss4428 said:


> you know what dont worry about posting! i feed my horse plenty they have made good progress for those who cant read! I AM NOT PLANNING ON SHOWING HIM UNTILL SPRING OF 2015 IN HAND NOT IN SADDLE! THIS IS NOT A FORUM ABOUT FEED MY VET IS WORKING WITB ME TO GIVE THEM THE CARE THEY NEED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Do you feel better now?
> I can read but I am thinking you are not understanding what I am saying. If you are feeding what you say you are that is WAY MORE FEED than any horse could eat so I think you are mistaken in what you are feeding.
> 
> Any horse eating that much would probably colic, founder, be very obese and you would be broke.


Chances are it was a typo. Either way, this thread isn't about his weight. Maybe you should read his journal thread, and comment there. I believe the OP is doing a good job with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll even give you the link to that thread  

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/twitch-rogue-rescue-rehabilitation-updates-con-273289/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

actually the cant read is the person thinking im gonna start showimg next year in saddle im planning on starting in 2015 spring in hand not in saddle


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm looking now, and that does seem like an extensive about of grain. But not way too much. 

I fed my mare two scoops (like your scoop) twice a day. When she had her colt though I uped it to 2.5 scoops of grain and a half scoop of beet-pulp (dry measurement) three times a day. With my foal, when he was a yearling I fed him a scoop, twice a day, of a complete feed along with free choice hay.

It's a battle because not only are you trying to feed him up to grow, but to add weight at the same time.

Is he on free choice grass hay? If you can do it, I'd give him as much hay as possible with a complete type of feed. He is looking better though, especially Rouge too. Good job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i will post a picture of hia bucket later but yes he has free acess tp roumd bale hay 24/7


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

here is his bucket for his 6pm feeding he gets one at 6 am one at 12 noon one at 6 pm and one at 12am before i go to work he has been fed four times a day since ive had him but not as much foodwe have worked up to this


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> ok so many of you know twitch my little rescue horse we think he is a saddlebred or saddlebred mix he is about 2 years old *and i plan on starting riding late next year* i want to show him as a grade horse later but i have no idea what to do with him! i have always done speed events and all i'm told twitch was gaited i have yet to see him gait other than walk trot and canter i have not ridden him yet ether i want to do something that will take advantage of his speed but also use his graceful laid back personality i'm a bit worried his legs will be too long for cutting barrels or weaving poles
> 
> http://s654.photobucket.com/user/darkiss4428/media/IMG_20131023_175558_zpsd3ceeaee.jpg.html
> http://s654.photobucket.com/user/darkiss4428/media/IMG_20131023_175549_zps42a0636c.jpg.html
> ...


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

since i cannot alter older posts me and another person discused when to show and i agreed a few posts down on a time frame with starting showing in hand next spring and in saddle the spring after 

im sorry to chew your head off i was already upset and snippy i know what i feed and i know how big my measureing containers are i really am trying to get both horses healthy and getting a lot of greif about it in real life from people saying i feed too many times a day to im not spending money on people but on horses and trying to tell me what to feed and how much i feed what my vet has told me to work up to and i really dont want to cause more problems throwing weight on them fast they will get there it will just take some time


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

darkiss4428 said:


> here is his bucket for his 6pm feeding he gets one at 6 am one at 12 noon one at 6 pm and one at 12am before i go to work he has been fed four times a day since ive had him but not as much foodwe have worked up to this


 This is an extremely large amount of food 4 times a day and can't believe it hasn't made him choke or colic. When you said you were doing it gradually I really thought you made a typo in how much you feed and not over feeding. To me that is an unsafe amount of feed for a horse that size. I would be concerned there is another underlying health issue the way his weight looks. I have not gone and read your journel I just know from many years of experience that it would take far less feed over a few months to have the horse in much better flesh.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you could always do ground work with him, and ground drive him. 
take him for long "walks" on a leadline so he gets good about following and gets exposure to a lot of things. 
it's too early to say what he'd be good for, since he is still tryig to just recover his weight, and is in that odd stage , where almost no horse looks his best.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thank you!

yea he is akward he is gonna have some long legs i have another picture from yesterday he dose really good leading most of the time i don't have to halter or lead rope him he just fallows really well and stands tied well i also use long lines and act like a cart behind him i just walk and give him directions from the ground with his halter on he dose really well with that is there a competition that i could do that with him so young?
also he isn't scared of much and when he gets scared he hides behind me like he is invisable 

also someone posted a bit ago about him looking like a yearling i honestly don't know his age he has his canine tips just breaking gumline vet says that makes him almost 2 i'm not 100% but she seems sure


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> This is an extremely large amount of food 4 times a day and can't believe it hasn't made him choke or colic. When you said you were doing it gradually I really thought you made a typo in how much you feed and not over feeding. To me that is an unsafe amount of feed for a horse that size. I would be concerned there is another underlying health issue the way his weight looks. I have not gone and read your journel I just know from many years of experience that it would take far less feed over a few months to have the horse in much better flesh.


 
My 16hh TB doesn't even get that much in the single feed she does have.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would maybe doubt your vets experience on aging a horses by its teeth - I stand to be corrected but a horse does not usually get its canine teeth emerging until its 4 years old.
I found your feed quantities confusing too - thank you for clarifying with the pictures. That is a huge amount of feed for a horse to be getting even if you have worked up to it gradually and its not seeming to have as much effect on his condition as you would expect either. I would also worry that he is getting so much molasses a day - even though Purina call it 'bonded with soya oil' its still molasses. There is also a limit to how much oil/fat a horse can actually digest.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i have another forum with pictures of his teeth if you would like to try to age him and a chart that is year by year on it

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/can-yoy-tell-horses-age-its-279890/page2/

also trying to avoid the feed topic if you would like to discuss it please privet message me thanks


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those teeth look like a 2 year old to me, too. I've fed a similar quantity of feed to a severely malnourished young horse per vet orders before. If you're comfortable with your vet's competence, and you're seeing improvements in your horse, hopefully you're on the right track. Hope to get an update next spring after he's packed on some groceries and grown into himself a bit more. Good luck!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

what are all the western events in saddle and in that are avalible? and what do you have to do in them ? i know speed events and a few others just wondering


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> Those teeth look like a 2 year old to me, too. I've fed a similar quantity of feed to a severely malnourished young horse per vet orders before. If you're comfortable with your vet's competence, and you're seeing improvements in your horse, hopefully you're on the right track. Hope to get an update next spring after he's packed on some groceries and grown into himself a bit more. Good luck!


thank you i also have a update forum on them i post pictures i try for a few times a week but you can see where they were where they are and how they have progressed there feel free to chime in and chat there

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...scue-rehabilitation-updates-con-273289/page1/

also if youwant to join the teeth didcussion please feel free to on the teeth forum im still accepting thoughts there too


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

darkiss4428 said:


> what are all the western events in saddle and in that are avalible? and what do you have to do in them ? i know speed events and a few others just wondering


There are tons of fun western events to compete in, along with general riding, trail riding, and ranch work!
Barrel racing
Pole bending
Stake Race
Mounted Shooting
Reining
Working Cowhorse
Cutting
Team Penning
Roping
Tie-down Roping
Breakaway Roping
Heading and Heeling
Ranch Sorting
Working Ranch Horse
Western Pleasure
Western Riding 
Horsemanship/Western Equitation
Trail (show trail, competitive trail, or trail riding for fun)

This link is for AQHA shows, but there is a brief explanation of each of the classes if you go to the "Shows" section of the Handbook: AQHA Handbook


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OP, let me remind you that cannot dictate what people wish to add to your thread, as long as they are courteous about it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

he really does look like a yearling. Some horses are slower to mature, I would wait a couple years and start him then.

when he's older and going under saddle we can give a much more educated guess, but just looking at a couple pictures of an immature horse with no way of telling how he moves, or what his parents/grandparents did, its pretty hard to suggest. I think it would be really nice to see his growth over the next year.

Although slightly off topic, I do agree about the grain thing, my BO's hard keeping 17hh thoroughbred gets about that amount of grain, divided into 2 servings, with free choice hay, and he's FAT.


----------

